# German Shepherd Dynamite Fetch Prank



## RachelK1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Awe, the old German Shepherd fetching a stick and comes back with dynamite gag video.

Click on link to watch. 

German Shepherd Dynamite Fetch Prank | German Shepherd Dogs

Enjoy!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

Fantastic! lol


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:spittingcoffee: I love it! The dog is totally into chasing the people


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sooo crazy!!!!! I have watched The Just For Laugh Show on youtube some of them are hysterical.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Isn't this a spin off from one of the Darwin awards?

Copied from this link: Darwin Awards

Seems a couple got a brand new, top of the line, Jeep Cherokee for Christmas and drove it to visit relatives in Michigan. The guys decided to do that male bonding ritual of duck hunting. So they load up the Cherokee with decoys, food, beer, guns, warm clothes, etc and head off for the lake.
Now it's a little known fact that when duck hunting in cold climates like that it's common to drive the truck out onto the ice. It's also a little known fact that, to break a hole in the ice for the decoys, a stick of dynamite is commonly used. Now this particular stick of dynamite had a short fuse, estimated at 20 seconds or so.Normally you put the dynamite on the ice, light the fuse, and run away. But with only 20 seconds they didn't want to do that, they might slip while running. So the guy lights the fuse and throws 
the stick of dynamite out onto the ice.
Their well trained Labrador Retriever dashes out onto the ice and, just as he's done several times before, picks up the stick (of lit dynamite) in his mouth and starts running back to the group of
guys. The guys start yelling at the dog but, as he's played fetch so many times before, he just keeps bringing the stick back to his master. One of the guys thinks fast and loads his shotgun, and shoots the dog. As it's loaded with bird shot the dog isn't hurt much and is confused.The guy shoots the dog again. The dog gets scared and runs, stick in his mouth, under the Cherokee.
BOOM!!
The Cherokee is now at the bottom of the lake. The insurance company won't pay up because it was destroyed due to an illegal use of explosives.
The first payment of $475 was due December 15. Only 59 more to go...


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

That'd be very funny until an innocent victim of the prank was so terrified by fear that they ran into the street and got run over by one of the many vehicles passing by at speed.

LF


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

There is episode where there is a kid being teased and bullied by other kids and he runs into a porta potty. Seconds later the incredible hulk jumps out of the porta potty. You don't have to run anywhere to be in danger just have a heart attack. Thats why i would think this stuff has to be staged but i can be wrong.


----------

